# R35 insurance - Garaged/Parked on Drive



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

I read on moneysavingexpert a while ago that specifying that your car will be garaged overnight could result in a higher premium. The main reason was something along the lines of there being a higher risk of accidental damage to garaged cars than those that are left on the drive.

I've just been getting quotes on an 11 plate R35 and the difference between 'garaged' and 'parked on drive' was quite astounding. For a simple comparator, the cheapest quote I received (via a price comparison website) was £350 less (~39%) for 'left on drive' than for 'garaged'.

Food for thought.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Kal-El said:


> I read on moneysavingexpert a while ago that specifying that your car will be garaged overnight could result in a higher premium. The main reason was something along the lines of there being a higher risk of accidental damage to garaged cars than those that are left on the drive.
> 
> I've just been getting quotes on an 11 plate R35 and the difference between 'garaged' and 'parked on drive' was quite astounding. For a simple comparator, the cheapest quote I received (via a price comparison website) was £350 less (~39%) for 'left on drive' than for 'garaged'.
> 
> Food for thought.


Indeed. I found this a while ago and posted it on PH at the time (I think it was before I got my GT-R).

Some insurance bod said things like it was easier to steal because they could fiddle about in your garage and be hidden from view.

Also, parking on the road can be cheaper. The reason he said was that know most cars are stolen by stealing the key. And where is the key ? If it's parked on the road then it could be a number of houses, but of it's on your drive in in your garage then there's only one house it can be in.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

My insurer said garage parking costs more than driveway parking because there's more chance of a driver making a claim for damaging the car whilst trying to drive it in.

Makes sense. A GTR is a big car and most modern houses have tiny garages.


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

All pros and cons about this.

You save a small bit on insurance, but then have to park your car on your drive/the street, open to the elements, open to opportunist thiefs who can now see the car by the side of the road.

That is of course if you don't lie to your insurance and keep parking it in your garage, which then if you do get it stolen from your garage, you're in shit with your insurers anyway.

Sometimes in life it's worth paying that bit extra for things.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

It cost me £200 less to put it in the garage...


----------



## afsar.imam (Feb 27, 2017)

esure which has been very cheap to me all the time refused insuring non garaged R35.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've just checked with the Meerkat;

£370 in a locked garage
£340 in an unlocked garage, or on my drive
£350 if on the street outside my house or away from my house.

So more to park in a locked garage. Very odd.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

snuffy said:


> If it's parked on the road then it could be a number of houses, but of it's on your drive in in your garage then there's only one house it can be in.


I may look to park in my Neighbour's drive 



GeeTR said:


> All pros and cons about this.
> 
> You save a small bit on insurance, but then have to park your car on your drive/the street, open to the elements, open to opportunist thiefs who can now see the car by the side of the road.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'm not sure if I'd want to keep my car outside because of exposure. I wonder how strict it is though. Would they not pay out because on 1 day out of 365 u decided to put it in the garage because u wanted to put a trickle charger on (for example) and it got nicked.


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Would you want to risk it?

Insurers will do anything to get out of paying any amount, let alone £40k+.

Not for me.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

It is generally accepted that you park where you say *most* of the time, so if you say the drive and 8 times out of 10 that is where you park, but the one time you park in the garage it gets pinched you will still be covered. But if you say the drive and always park in the garage you will struggle if they find out.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Guess, the insurance chap may ask your neighbours where you typically park the car, in any claim 

Its still unfair penalising folks with garages who want to keep their cars in tip top condition. What about those who have double/triple garages and can easily park without any danger of damage.. Not seen any insurance quote ask how big the garage is?


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Tin said:


> Guess, the insurance chap may ask your neighbours where you typically park the car, in any claim
> 
> Its still unfair penalising folks with garages who want to keep their cars in tip top condition. What about those who have double/triple garages and can easily park without any danger of damage.. Not seen any insurance quote ask how big the garage is?


When I was a nipper a chap up the road had a red MR2. It was the cheese block shape. It was his pride and joy. He also had a double garage. Unfortunately his wife found the gas instead of the brake when putting it away and drove it into the brick wall of the garage rear. Oops.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Insurance methods are quite flawed. 

No consideration is given to your driving history in terms of cars owned, i.e. someone with 10 years NCB earned from driving 1.0 litre front wheel drive tubs, will pay the same as someone with 10 years NCB earned from driving R35's, all other factors being equal.

Someone with speeding penalty points will pay more than someone without, but I bet no evidence exists that the drivers with points are a greater liability, I would even dare to suggest they are a lesser liability. From my daily observations, drivers that rigidly adhere to speed limits are the ones that drive the worst.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> No consideration is given to your driving history in terms of cars owned, i.e. someone with 10 years NCB earned from driving 1.0 litre front wheel drive tubs, will pay the same as someone with 10 years NCB earned from driving R35's, all other factors being equal.


In days of yore, when you used to have to speak to someone on the electric telephone, I'd often get asked questions such as "how long have you driven this type of car ?" 

Online you know get asked when you bought the car, but not what you had drive before.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

The problem is risk factors aren't directly measurable. So they use these rating factors as proxies, the black box will remove some of this but I'd never want to be tracked like that.
When we are all driving driverless cars this won't be an issue as liability will sit with the manufacturer or we will all pay a fixed rate as the car's ability are all equal so enjoy this conundrum while it lasts lol


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

jrattan said:


> driving driverless cars


Quite the juxtaposition!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Kal-El said:


> Quite the juxtaposition!




Haha at the mercy of driverless cars*


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Where I used to live it used to be cheaper to park on the road outside my house than the driveway***8230;even though our house was on a bend and the car would've been half over the pavement and half over the road which only fit one car at a time. Go figure.


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

It all depends on postcode risk. On a low risk postcode its more likely to increase premium by garaging it, due to the chance of accidental damage. Ive also heard of people getting cheaper premiums for parking "on the street" compared to "driveway" as most cars are stolen by home break in for keys and if a car is on a street there no knowing which house owns that car!
But then, cracking the random number generators which are the insurance companies is like cracking the enigma code.


----------

